# ~SWITCHES & THANGS LOWRIDER SHOP 2013~



## switches and thangs

*~SWITCHES & THANGS LOWRIDER SHOP OF TORONTO~

*OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTOR OF BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS

We offer:
-FULL BUILDS
-CUSTOM FABRICATION
-FRAME WRAPS / REINFORCEMENTS
-BODY SWAPS
-4 LINKS / WISHBONES
-AIR RIDE AND HYDRAULICS
-ENGINES
-DONKS
-PARTS AND ACCESSORIES
-CHROME

Call, text, or PM anytime for pricing and info!
416-419-2366
*DOOR TO DOOR TRANSPORT AVAILABLE!

*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs

(patterns done by Kandy n Chrome)


----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## cuate64

dayumn!! you guys do badass work :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

TTT!!!


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

T T T


----------



## TORONTO

~TTT~


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Dope


----------



## switches and thangs

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :h5:


:wave:



cuate64 said:


> dayumn!! you guys do badass work :thumbsup:





ATM_LAunitic said:


> Dope



thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 For Life

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283

TTT


----------



## 20 Minutes

Bump


----------



## coco73chev

that ghouse is siKK :wave:cya fellas down here at truerods next week !


----------



## CadillacTom

Subscribed....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Shop looks good ,


----------



## regal85

Sick work


----------



## switches and thangs

Jigs for Ford 9"s / Impalas / Gbodys


----------



## switches and thangs

frankie's frame from LuxuriouS CC Toronto


----------



## switches and thangs

CadillacTom said:


> Subscribed....





BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Shop looks good ,





regal85 said:


> Sick work



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## switches and thangs

powdercoated a stock frame and swapped it over for this customer


----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs

customers limo on 30s


----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## regal ryda

dope ass work guys


----------



## switches and thangs

regal ryda said:


> dope ass work guys


thank u! much appreciated!


----------



## MR.P

WOW!! TTT


----------



## chilango1964

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

great looking work Jeff!!


----------



## Inked1

Looking real good skinny, I need some upper and lowers molded 1in ext for the 60 and some molded lower trailing arms with power balls on them! I can chrome it all down here. We need to talk my brotha and see whatcha think!


----------



## switches and thangs

MR.P said:


> WOW!! TTT





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> great looking work Jeff!!



thanks MR.P & Big dave! :thumbsup:




Inked1 said:


> Looking real good skinny, I need some upper and lowers molded 1in ext for the 60 and some molded lower trailing arms with power balls on them! I can chrome it all down here. We need to talk my brotha and see whatcha think!


cool :thumbsup: i'll get at you


----------



## DIPN714

ok;;i see u guys in da loop;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## switches and thangs

DIPN714 said:


> ok;;i see u guys in da loop;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## CuZiN PauL

TTMFT


----------



## fesboogie

buMp


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

you guys do excellent work, now from professional to beginner whats the best way weld batt rack in trunk (sorry for the dumb ?)


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

:wave: whats up jeff!


----------



## timmnm77

ttt


----------



## switches and thangs

buzzy wuzzy said:


> you guys do excellent work, now from professional to beginner whats the best way weld batt rack in trunk (sorry for the dumb ?)


cut holes in the trunk floor. make uprights from the frame into the trunk. and weld the rack to that. good luck!



SMOOTH STYLE said:


> :wave: whats up jeff!


:wave: wsup!


----------



## stevedidi

Jeff, crazy work ! keep up the excellet craftsmanship. Switches & Thangs ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M

Looks good skinny


----------



## Cuban Dave

Speechless!


----------



## billy nugz

From hate to great! urrry day baby!


----------



## Lil' Joe

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Psych0

Alright just checkin


----------



## topless65

:inout:


----------



## For Sale

Nice work Skinny:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Looking Good Homies! Bad Ass Build on Chilangos 64!! RESPECT...


----------



## lboogie

:wave:


----------



## TORONTO

~TTT~


----------



## CHUKO 204

switches and thangs said:


>


Wow that gas hop is insane


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for the homies.


----------



## ICED BOXX

LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA, WHERES THAT YELLOW FRAME NOW?


----------



## Cut N 3's

Bump!


----------



## Psych0

ICED BOXX said:


> LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA, WHERES THAT YELLOW FRAME NOW?











Under my 63 car shoyld be done soon


----------



## Chris

:wave:


----------



## bad company

Whats up neighbors :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65

bad company said:


> Whats up neighbors :thumbsup:


what part of Ontario are you from? come by the shop if you have some time


----------



## TORONTO

~TTT~ 
Switches & Thangs doin BIG things in the city of TORONTO!!!


----------



## TORONTO




----------



## TORONTO




----------



## TORONTO




----------



## TORONTO

TIG WELDING


----------



## TORONTO




----------



## TORONTO




----------



## Psych0

Top notch shop


----------



## MR.P

TORONTO said:


>


That rear axle has a nice point!! to it :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

stevedidi said:


> Jeff, crazy work ! keep up the excellet craftsmanship. Switches & Thangs ! :thumbsup:





Big Rob M said:


> Looks good skinny





Cuban Dave said:


> Speechless!





billy nugz said:


> From hate to great! urrry day baby!





Lil' Joe said:


> Nice work! :thumbsup:





For Sale said:


> Nice work Skinny:thumbsup:





TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good Homies! Bad Ass Build on Chilangos 64!! RESPECT...





Hannibal Lector said:


> Ttt for the homies.





ICED BOXX said:


> LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA, WHERES THAT YELLOW FRAME NOW?





Cut N 3's said:


> Bump!





Chris said:


> :wave:





Psych0 said:


> Top notch shop



WHATS UP EVERYBODY!! THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS, MUCH APPRECIATED! :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

bUmP!!!


----------



## BIGBODY96

TTT


----------



## CuZiN PauL

bump


----------



## bad company

topless65 said:


> what part of Ontario are you from? come by the shop if you have some time


 I am 17 hours away bro in Thunder Bay , Usually end up in Missisauga area on Business once and a while but next time around I will be sure to check your place out for sure !! I could only wish you were located here !! :thumbsup: By the way is there going to be a Scrape by the lake this year ?? Thanks, Dano.


----------



## TORONTO

bad company said:


> I am 17 hours away bro in Thunder Bay , Usually end up in Missisauga area on Business once and a while but next time around I will be sure to check your place out for sure !! I could only wish you were located here !! :thumbsup: By the way is there going to be a Scrape by the lake this year ?? Thanks, Dano.


Just remember, FedEx is your friend! :biggrin:
And no, scrape by the lake doesnt exist anymore. But u are more than welcome to come to our LuxuriouS and Majestics BBQ on the 20th of July. PM me if u want more info! :thumbsup:


----------



## CuZiN PauL

ttt


----------



## MR.P

Bumpuffin:


----------



## lilo

DAMN Some Nice Work Here :thumbsup:


----------



## switches and thangs

lilo said:


> DAMN Some Nice Work Here :thumbsup:


:wave: thanks Lilo


----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

switches and thangs said:


>


Whats up my Canadian brothas....

Jeff I didnt know Grave digger was into lincolns....LOL... 

Much Props to you homies, puttin down some clean ass work...and makin them work


----------



## ICED BOXX

Psych0 said:


> Under my 63 car shoyld be done soon


NICE!


----------



## switches and thangs

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Whats up my Canadian brothas....
> 
> Jeff I didnt know Grave digger was into lincolns....LOL...
> 
> Much Props to you homies, puttin down some clean ass work...and makin them work


whats up! thanks brother! :thumbsup:



ICED BOXX said:


> NICE!


:wave: thanks!


----------



## bad company

TORONTO said:


> Just remember, FedEx is your friend! :biggrin:
> And no, scrape by the lake doesnt exist anymore. But u are more than welcome to come to our LuxuriouS and Majestics BBQ on the 20th of July. PM me if u want more info! :thumbsup:


 Fedex , Yeah right on Bro I hear you !! LOL, That,s to bad about the Scrape, The boys in Winnipeg have been talking about heading up for the July 20th BBQ but I unfortunately have hotel rooms booked for that weekend for the Car Craft Nationals in Minneapolis Mn. which we hit every year. Its crazy upwards of 8,000 cars registered not including the spectators that bring their rides to the show.I appreciate the invite but you never know things may change .Keep me posted on anything else going on up in that area bro ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Majestic Nice

[/QUOTE]



switches and thangs said:


>


*Uggghhh!!!*:nicoderm:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks great homies. Keep doing what ubguys do best.


----------



## switches and thangs

Majestic Nice said:


>




*Uggghhh!!!*:nicoderm:[/QUOTE]

:wave:




Hannibal Lector said:


> Looks great homies. Keep doing what ubguys do best.



:thumbsup: thanks brtha!


----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs

CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE! mostly the same pics on there, but will be updated on a regular basis!
www.switchesandthangs.com


----------



## TORONTO

*~TTT~*


----------



## switches and thangs

:wave:


----------



## Majestic Nice

:yessad:


----------



## switches and thangs

Majestic Nice said:


> :yessad:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

TTT for skinny and the switches and Thangs team. 

And thanks agin for helpin me out with the wiering !


----------



## switches and thangs

lowrider 4 life said:


> TTT for skinny and the switches and Thangs team.
> 
> And thanks agin for helpin me out with the wiering !


:thumbsup:
whats up P!


----------



## lowrider 4 life

switches and thangs said:


> :thumbsup:
> whats up P!


Getting the town car ready for your guys BBQ


----------



## switches and thangs

lowrider 4 life said:


> Getting the town car ready for your guys BBQ


thats good to hear brother! cant wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs

60 hardtop in the works at the moment.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

switches and thangs said:


>



:nicoderm:


----------



## TORONTO

:420:


----------



## TORONTO

~BUMP FOR S&T~


----------



## MR.P

TORONTO said:


> ~BUMP FOR S&T~


:inout:


----------



## Majestic Nice

TORONTO said:


> ~BUMP FOR S&T~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *B**ump for my peeps in the lab...*


----------



## switches and thangs

Majestic Nice said:


> TORONTO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~BUMP FOR S&T~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *B**ump for my peeps in the lab...*
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## bad company

Hey you guys have any t shirts or hats available to sell ? Gotta advertise and represent Ontario man ! let me know !:thumbsup:


----------



## chilango1964

TTT


----------



## 416impala

Switches lowering Bentley gt on 22" forgiato


----------



## MR.P

dirty. said:


> Switches lowering Bentley gt on 22" forgiato



Damm!! thats your new wip??:run:


----------



## switches and thangs

bad company said:


> Hey you guys have any t shirts or hats available to sell ? Gotta advertise and represent Ontario man ! let me know !:thumbsup:


not at the moment, but should hopefully be making some stuff soon! we will keep you posted!


----------



## switches and thangs

Hard day at the office :biggrin:


----------



## bad company

switches and thangs said:


> not at the moment, but should hopefully be making some stuff soon! we will keep you posted!


 Right on Bro , Cool website thumbs up onto my face book page!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## switches and thangs

Bird said:


> ttt


:wave:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

I heard G Money was in the lab!! Post pics!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Bad Ass Welds Right here!!
[QUO


----------



## switches and thangs

ATM_LAunitic said:


> I heard G Money was in the lab!! Post pics!!


:biggrin:



TKeeby79 said:


> Bad Ass Welds Right here!!
> [QUO


thank u sir!


----------



## TORONTO

TTT!!


----------



## special_k

Looking for a price on 3/8's Check valves and 3/8's slow downs, what kind of style do you carry.
I noticed on BMH and hoppos hydraulics the basic check valves 3/8's ones are males and the Parker ones are female, do Parker make a 3/8's male check Valve cause that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## switches and thangs

TTT!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## TORONTO

~Switches & Thangs~ staying at the top of the food chain in the big city of Toronto :guns:



















Even the tower looks like a giant hopping switch.... "Built by Switches & Thangs!" :biggrin: :boink:


----------



## Majestic Nice

*:nicoderm:*


----------



## switches and thangs

Majestic Nice said:


> *:nicoderm:*



:wave:


----------



## CuZiN PauL

TTT


----------



## razor

Hey you guys hiring? Maybe you guys can show me a thing or two about a thing or two?:fool2:


----------



## bad company

TORONTO said:


> ~Switches & Thangs~ staying at the top of the food chain in the big city of Toronto :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the tower looks like a giant hopping switch.... "Built by Switches & Thangs!" :biggrin: :boink:


 COOL PIC BRO !! STILL CANT BELIEVE PEOPLE HANG OFF THE EDGE OF THE CN TOWER ! UGH hno: :nosad:


----------



## Majestic Nice

:run:


----------



## TORONTO

razor said:


> Hey you guys hiring? Maybe you guys can show me a thing or two about a thing or two?:fool2:


:rofl:



bad company said:


> COOL PIC BRO !! STILL CANT BELIEVE PEOPLE HANG OFF THE EDGE OF THE CN TOWER ! UGH hno: :nosad:


Lol u just reminded me! I wana try that!


----------



## MR.P

TORONTO said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol u just reminded me! I wana try that!



Fuck that ...lol !!!:chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO

MR.P said:


> Fuck that ...lol !!!:chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::biggrin:



:biggrin: looks like fun!


----------



## bad company

MR.P said:


> Fuck that ...lol !!!:chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::biggrin:


 SHIT WITH MY LUCK THE ROPE WOULD BRAKE!! LOL  CHICKS ON CRACK!! LOL


----------



## Nicotine

I think I know where my 64 will endup for a frame swap and some work this winter......


----------



## TORONTO

Nicotine said:


> I think I know where my 64 will endup for a frame swap and some work this winter......



Call anytime... 416-419-2366


----------



## CadillacTom

Nicotine said:


> I think I know where my 64 will endup for a frame swap and some work this winter......


They'll take care of you, Homie.


----------



## TORONTO

CadillacTom said:


> They'll take care of you, Homie.


Quoted for truth


----------



## CadillacTom

TORONTO said:


> Quoted for truth


Yup, I drove over 300 miles to get work done on my 'lac. It's been 3 years and still not one problem.


----------



## switches and thangs

CadillacTom said:


> Yup, I drove over 300 miles to get work done on my 'lac. It's been 3 years and still not one problem.


:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## switches and thangs

Another one done. in and out in 1-week.
Hydraulics with some hardlines
Shortened rear-end to be able to run 14x7's
Caprice spindle swap and disc brakes

everything done in-house


----------



## REYXTC

Caddy install is very clean


----------



## lilo

switches and thangs said:


> Another one done. in and out in 1-week.
> Hydraulics with some hardlines
> Shortened rear-end to be able to run 14x7's
> Caprice spindle swap and disc brakes
> 
> everything done in-house


Looks really good, nice work and lay low  :thumbsup:


----------



## CuZiN PauL

switches and thangs said:


> Another one done. in and out in 1-week.
> Hydraulics with some hardlines
> Shortened rear-end to be able to run 14x7's
> Caprice spindle swap and disc brakes
> 
> everything done in-house



Nice clean work guys!


----------



## MR.P

switches and thangs said:


> Another one done. in and out in 1-week.
> Hydraulics with some hardlines
> Shortened rear-end to be able to run 14x7's
> Caprice spindle swap and disc brakes
> 
> everything done in-house




Very clean work!! did you zolatone the trunk too??:thumbsup:


----------



## switches and thangs

REYXTC said:


> Caddy install is very clean





lilo said:


> Looks really good, nice work and lay low  :thumbsup:





CuZiN PauL said:


> Nice clean work guys!





MR.P said:


> Very clean work!! did you zolatone the trunk too??:thumbsup:



thanks guys! :thumbsup:
and yes we did!


----------



## ICED BOXX

LOOKIN GOOD FATTY


----------



## razor

Oh ya.


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## TORONTO

Recent magazine photoshoot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:sprint:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Very nice ,as always ..see u guys in a couple weeks in Michigan


----------



## Majestic Nice

:nicoderm:


----------



## bad company

*RE CADDY*



chilango1964 said:


>


 Hey beautiful ride bro, what size tires on that caddy? :biggrin:


----------



## bad company

TORONTO said:


> Recent magazine photoshoot:


 OHHHHHHHHH CANADA!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Majestic Nice

I like ya'll work...


----------



## 64 pushin

Can you pm me contact info..


----------



## switches and thangs

ICED BOXX said:


> LOOKIN GOOD FATTY


thanks! :thumbsup:



Pinky Bitches said:


> Very nice ,as always ..see u guys in a couple weeks in Michigan


thanks pinky! see u there man! :wave:



Majestic Nice said:


> I like ya'll work...


thank u sir! :thumbsup:



64 pushin said:


> Can you pm me contact info..


PM SENT! :biggrin:


----------



## bad company

*TIRES??*



chilango1964 said:


>


 WHAT SIZE TIRES ON THAT CADDY BRO ??


----------



## razor

175/70/14 I believe .


----------



## bad company

razor said:


> 175/70/14 I believe .


 Looks great Thanks I got a 67 Caddy I may do time permitting or just sell it ??


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Look good fellas.


----------



## switches and thangs

Hannibal Lector said:


> Look good fellas.


thanks brotha!


----------



## MR.P

bad company said:


> Looks great Thanks I got a 67 Caddy I may do time permitting or just sell it ??


Sell it.. and get yourself a 2 door


----------



## low4life.toyo

Word on the street CHILANGO gonna be in Michigan next week :worship:


----------



## bad company

MR.P said:


> Sell it.. and get yourself a 2 door


 Apparently the 4 doors are wanted more than the 2 doors as there were not as many 67 4 doors built which from what I found makes them rare and the long low look they have especially with skirts.


----------



## TORONTO

TTT!!!


----------



## TORONTO

BuMp FoR S&T!!


----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## chilango1964

NON STOP!!!


----------



## king debo

switches and thangs said:


>



Looking Good!


----------



## CadillacTom

switches and thangs said:


>



Is that the 65?


----------



## lilo

switches and thangs said:


>


 looking great as always


----------



## 416impala

CadillacTom said:


> Is that the 65?


lux tdot member petey
cadillac


----------



## aguilera620

switches and thangs said:


>


Damn top notch right there! Is there a buildup topic for the black lincoln? With the green frame?


----------



## CadillacTom

dirty. said:


> lux tdot member petey
> cadillac


Thanks Dirty.


----------



## 416impala

aguilera620 said:


> Damn top notch right there! Is there a buildup topic for the black lincoln? With the green frame?


No build thread


----------



## aguilera620

dirty. said:


> No build thread


Does that lincoln have a drop mount or just adjustable uppers and lowers? Can someone pm me on some details that were made to make the car stand 3? I'm tryin to get parts right now for my 99.


----------



## Dave_The_BMXER

Had the pleasure of shooting this. More photos up soon! It's in Performance In Motion mag right now.


----------



## Majestic Nice

Dave_The_BMXER said:


> Had the pleasure of shooting this. More photos up soon! It's in Performance In Motion mag right now.


:nicoderm:


----------



## 416impala

aguilera620 said:


> Does that lincoln have a drop mount or just adjustable uppers and lowers? Can someone pm me on some details that were made to make the car stand 3? I'm tryin to get parts right now for my 99.[/QUOTE
> 
> It's a custom 4 link with a full wrap frame


----------



## Mr.Brown

switches and thangs said:


> Another one done. in and out in 1-week.
> Hydraulics with some hardlines
> Shortened rear-end to be able to run 14x7's
> Caprice spindle swap and disc brakes
> 
> everything done in-house


What is the benefit of the spindle swap? Car looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

Mr.Brown said:


> What is the benefit of the spindle swap? Car looks great :thumbsup:


To run disc brakes and 14s


----------



## Majestic Nice

TORONTO said:


> To run disc brakes and 14s


:facepalm:


----------



## switches and thangs

Here is a donk we just finished for a customer. sitting on 6's. just waiting to put the floaters on and she's out the door!


----------



## switches and thangs

Swingin the Towncar in Detroit last weekend at the Majestics Westside BBQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ip4wt6TFNk


----------



## switches and thangs

Here's a lil video someone made of Chilango64 in Detroit last weekend....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdVOU8bxZXw


----------



## Majestic Nice

Here's a lil video someone made of Chilango64 in Detroit last weekend....








Swingin the Towncar in Detroit last weekend at the Majestics Westside BBQ






:nicoderm:


----------



## TORONTO

TTT!


----------



## CuZiN PauL

TTT


----------



## TORONTO

Back to Switches & Thangs for some finishing touches!


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## lilo

chilango1964 said:


>


DAAAMMNNNNN! Every time you put more pics, Chilango looks better and better.... :thumbsup:

I love the art work, all the details, and the ride as a whole.


----------



## MR.P

chilango1964 said:


>


Hi my name is MR.HATER....that ride sucks ehhhh!!!! My niece can do better patterns ehh!!!! :thumbsdown: nawww just playing homie the ride gotz to be one of the best rides to come out of T.O... Got the performance improvements magazine in the mail ....congrats of the feature...can’t wait to see it in Lowrider Magazine next...which will be soon I hope  wink


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

FUCKIN SICK !
GOOD JOB CANADA


----------



## TORONTO

:biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO




----------



## Majestic Nice

:nicoderm:


----------



## TORONTO

TTT!
NEW PICS COMING SOON!


----------



## lowrider 4 life

TTT


----------



## TORONTO




----------



## chilango1964

TORONTO said:


> TTT!
> NEW PICS COMING SOON!



TTT


----------



## switches and thangs

gettin down on this 63 over here!


----------



## Majestic Nice

*I have a question.... is Danny G's top currently down??:nicoderm: *


----------



## razor

Majestic Nice said:


> *I have a question.... is Danny G's top currently down??:nicoderm: *


tops been down since may neff-u


----------



## CadillacTom

switches and thangs said:


> gettin down on this 63 over here!


Is that my Tre you're working on? j/k....looking good fellas. Keep up the good work.


----------



## lilo

razor said:


> tops been down since may neff-u
> View attachment 661307


is this Ryder's Ride? I guess it's on the streets now


----------



## MR.P

lilo said:


> is this Ryder's Ride? I guess it's on the streets now


That's a ride that looks like ryders regal...however there’s another blue one around with patterns that rolls with razor from time to time :yes:


----------



## chilango1964

MR.P said:


> That's a ride that looks like ryders regal...however there’s another blue one around with patterns that rolls with razor from time to time :yes:



Yeah, I've seen it too !!!


----------



## MR.P

chilango1964 said:


> Yeah, I've seen it too !!!


Yeah ehhh.. u seen it too?? its really nice que no!!...you know who did the patters for it? was it local? :dunno:


----------



## MR.P

chilango1964 said:


> Yeah, I've seen it too !!!


found these online homie...thought i post them up here..


----------



## chilango1964

MR.P said:


> found these online homie...thought i post them up here..


Really nice, who's that homie?


----------



## TORONTO

That looks similar to chilango! However, the side trims look somewhat different from what i remember. I think this may possibly be a different ride in the city.. An imposter... I wonder if it has the trunk carpet still? :rofl:


----------



## MR.P

TORONTO said:


> That looks similar to chilango! However, the side trims look somewhat different from what i remember. I think this may possibly be a different ride in the city.. An imposter... I wonder if it has the trunk carpet still? :rofl:


Yeah...seen that 64 rolling on king st!! its also blue...Its a wanabe chilango:angry:.... that one acually has the carpet still in the trunk...:yessad:


----------



## lilo

MR.P said:


> found these online homie...thought i post them up here..


Pics looks really good 



TORONTO said:


> That looks similar to chilango! However, the side trims look somewhat different from what i remember. I think this may possibly be a different ride in the city.. An imposter... I wonder if it has the trunk carpet still? :rofl:






MR.P said:


> Yeah...seen that 64 rolling on king st!! its also blue...Its a wanabe chilango:angry:.... that one acually has the carpet still in the trunk...:yessad:


So this is local!!!!!!!!!!!!! you must be happy :rofl:


----------



## MR.P

lilo said:


> Pics looks really good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is local!!!!!!!!!!!!! you must be happy :rofl:


 :wave:


----------



## Majestic Nice

razor said:


> tops been down since may neff-u
> View attachment 661307


Thats what im talking bout!! Just checkin!!


----------



## TORONTO

Majestic Nice said:


> Thats what im talking bout!! Just checkin!!



:biggrin:


----------



## bad company

Just spent the weekend down in Minneapolis and all the Homies are talking about Chilango 64. :thumbsup: Thumbs up Canada!!


----------



## switches and thangs

bad company said:


> Just spent the weekend down in Minneapolis and all the Homies are talking about Chilango 64. :thumbsup: Thumbs up Canada!!



whats up brother! thats great to hear! its nice to know that people are enjoying what we have built! whoever wants to come check this bad bitch out in person is more than welcome to our club BBQ (Majestics and LuxuriouS 3rd annual BBQ on July 20th here in Toronto)


----------



## MR.P

Can't get any more G than this!!uffin: that's a true paisa putting it down :thumbsup:


----------



## bad company

switches and thangs said:


> whats up brother! thats great to hear! its nice to know that people are enjoying what we have built! whoever wants to come check this bad bitch out in person is more than welcome to our club BBQ (Majestics and LuxuriouS 3rd annual BBQ on July 20th here in Toronto)


 That would be great ! Have to check you guys out next time we fly out from T Bay. Would be really cool to get down there for the bbq but have hotel rooms booked in Minneapolis for the Car Craft Nationals already that weekend. Maybe another time! Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

sup faM!!!


----------



## Majestic Nice

:nicoderm:


----------



## TORONTO

Naeem from Toronto Majestics dippin in the rain today...
this Linc fully built at Switches & Thangs right here in Toronto


----------



## TORONTO




----------



## switches and thangs

fresh out the shop! just a lil something simple and clean...


----------



## ShowKase

switches and thangs said:


> fresh out the shop! just a lil something simple and clean...


Sweet trunk. I wanna do something like that to mine one day. Dope work as always S&T !


----------



## Nicotine

can't wait to bring my 64 to you guys this fall for a frame boxing.


----------



## lilo

switches and thangs said:


> fresh out the shop! just a lil something simple and clean...



Pretty clean work


----------



## MR.P

switches and thangs said:


> fresh out the shop! just a lil something simple and clean...



NAW!!! i dont like it...its wack....wack!!!! AM A HATER !!!!  clean set up..am loving da hardlines :thumbsup:


----------



## switches and thangs

ShowKase said:


> Sweet trunk. I wanna do something like that to mine one day. Dope work as always S&T !


:thumbsup: thanks Clement!



Nicotine said:


> can't wait to bring my 64 to you guys this fall for a frame boxing.


we'll take care of you 



lilo said:


> Pretty clean work


:thumbsup: thanks Lilo!



MR.P said:


> NAW!!! i dont like it...its wack....wack!!!! AM A HATER !!!!  clean set up..am loving da hardlines :thumbsup:


:rofl: thanks Miguel much appreciated.... Danny G is a force to be reckoned with in the hardline department!


----------



## lilo

MR.P said:


> found these online homie...thought i post them up here..


can't get over these pics


----------



## Madrox64

:thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

TTT!!!!


----------



## Majestic Nice

switches and thangs said:


> fresh out the shop! just a lil something simple and clean...


:yessad:


----------



## 416impala

Ttt

Danny and Jeff putting it down with clean work!


----------



## Majestic Nice

Tell Danny G....... Pm me pics of "G-Money".... This crowd behind me is waiting..:nicoderm::biggrin:


----------



## Inked1

ST thank you for hooking up my suspension for my 60, these guys do amazing work !


----------



## Majestic Nice

Inked1 said:


> ST thank you for hooking up my suspension for my 60, these guys do amazing work !


:yessad::nicoderm:


----------



## TORONTO

Inked1 said:


> ST thank you for hooking up my suspension for my 60, these guys do amazing work !


:thumbsup:


----------



## Majestic Nice

:wave:


----------



## switches and thangs

FRESH OUT THE SHOP! OUR GOOD FRIEND TERRENCE'S T-TOP EURO CUTLASS. HE BOUGHT A BUNCH OF USED PARTS AND WE DID OUR THING 
REALLY NICE AND MINT CLEAN CAR!


BEFORE:


AFTER:


----------



## switches and thangs

ALSO IN THE MIDST OF DOING THE QUARTERS ON THIS 64 RAG OVER HERE


----------



## switches and thangs

JUST MADE A NEW SET OF UPPERS FOR THE '61 RAG 'ROTTEN APPLE' FROM DRASTIC CC IN NEW YORK CITY


----------



## lowrider 4 life

Great work guys ! Ill see ya all at the shop Friday night !


----------



## TORONTO

lowrider 4 life said:


> Great work guys ! Ill see ya all at the shop Friday night !



lookin forward 2 it!


----------



## Majestic Nice

switches and thangs said:


> JUST MADE A NEW SET OF UPPERS FOR THE '61 RAG 'ROTTEN APPLE' FROM DRASTIC CC IN NEW YORK CITY


:thumbsup::yessad:


----------



## razor

switches and thangs said:


> JUST MADE A NEW SET OF UPPERS FOR THE '61 RAG 'ROTTEN APPLE' FROM DRASTIC CC IN NEW YORK CITY


----------



## lilo

switches and thangs said:


> FRESH OUT THE SHOP! OUR GOOD FRIEND TERRENCE'S T-TOP EURO CUTLASS. HE BOUGHT A BUNCH OF USED PARTS AND WE DID OUR THING
> REALLY NICE AND MINT CLEAN CAR!
> 
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> AFTER:


I like after 



switches and thangs said:


> ALSO IN THE MIDST OF DOING THE QUARTERS ON THIS 64 RAG OVER HERE


uffin:



switches and thangs said:


> JUST MADE A NEW SET OF UPPERS FOR THE '61 RAG 'ROTTEN APPLE' FROM DRASTIC CC IN NEW YORK CITY


DAMN, looking good :nicoderm:


----------



## stevedidi

nothing but top notch work comes out of Switches & Thangs :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

stevedidi said:


> nothing but top notch work comes out of Switches & Thangs :thumbsup:



thats for damn sure!!!!


----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## ICED BOXX

switches and thangs said:


>





switches and thangs said:


>





switches and thangs said:


>





switches and thangs said:


>


only got one word to say........... NICE!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

looks good brother


----------



## lilo

switches and thangs said:


>





switches and thangs said:


>





switches and thangs said:


>





switches and thangs said:


>





switches and thangs said:


>


:thumbsup: speechless


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## 309whiteboy

you guys are getting it in up north! there is barely anyone into all this like I am in central Illinois. im jealous!:biggrin:


----------



## bad company

chilango1964 said:


>


 NICE BRO !! OHHHHHHHH CANADA!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

TTT!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Killing it outthere brothas.


----------



## Skim

always pumping out good work


----------



## cuate64

TTT


----------



## chilango1964

*SWITCHES N THANGS TTT*


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

it was nice seeing u guy's up her for Drastic CC pinic


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## Majestic Nice

chilango1964 said:


> *SWITCHES N THANGS TTT*


 Who was that in the passenger seat??:nicoderm:


----------



## texasboi

Some sick ass work Homies!!!!


----------



## switches and thangs

texasboi said:


> Some sick ass work Homies!!!!



thanks brother!


----------



## switches and thangs

havent posted many pics in a while.... been too busy working in tha lab! here are a few random pics of what we've been up to in the past little while...





















upload image online free


----------



## switches and thangs

image upload


image search


----------



## switches and thangs

oh and incase you were wondering..... this customer brought his 05 Murcielago Roadster in for measurements,,,, for air-ride.... :naughty:


----------



## switches and thangs

screencapture


----------



## lilo

Looks Great as always Switches 

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

nice work...


----------



## bad company

switches and thangs said:


> screencapture


 THAT WOULD MAKE A GREAT T SHIRT BRO ! AND THROW A PIC OF CHILANGRO ON IT TO!!:naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

TTT!!!!


----------



## TORONTO

BUMP FOR SWITCHES & THANGS!!!


----------



## Majestic Nice

Bump for my peeps!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## Clutch100

bad mon air on the mercy? dammn TTT


----------



## TORONTO

BUMP!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## ICED BOXX

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC
> 
> that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
> all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*



WHOS ALL COMIN OUT???? HOPE IT AINT LIKE LAST YEAR


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

TORONTO said:


> Back to Switches & Thangs for some finishing touches!


d
damn the cleanest regal ive seen. now its in canada.


----------



## Tray Deee

switches and thangs said:


> FRESH OUT THE SHOP! OUR GOOD FRIEND TERRENCE'S T-TOP EURO CUTLASS. HE BOUGHT A BUNCH OF USED PARTS AND WE DID OUR THING
> REALLY NICE AND MINT CLEAN CAR!
> 
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> AFTER:


 Wzup Switches and thangs...Much Respect...Big Tray Deee!!


----------



## TORONTO

Tray Deee said:


> Wzup Switches and thangs...Much Respect...Big Tray Deee!!


wudup Tray Dee!


----------



## CadillacTom

Tray Deee said:


> Wzup Switches and thangs...Much Respect...Big Tray Deee!!


Is this whip in Ohio now? That's a good looking trunk, Homie.


----------



## Tray Deee

TORONTO said:


> wudup Tray Dee!


 Not too much Homie...Was that you that I talked to a couple of days ago about my cutlass?


----------



## Tray Deee

CadillacTom said:


> Is this whip in Ohio now? That's a good looking trunk, Homie.


 I'm not sure where that car is...Mine is tho...that's not my shit in the pics...I'm still rolling stock Homie


----------



## bad company

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC
> 
> that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
> all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


 OH YEAH !! GOOD TIMES ,SEE EVERYBODY THERE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom

Tray Deee said:


> I'm not sure where that car is...Mine is tho...that's not my shit in the pics...I'm still rolling stock Homie


Big Homie! They will treat you right. I drove all the way from Cleveland; S&T did my first set up and never had a problem with my system.


----------



## switches and thangs

CadillacTom said:


> Big Homie! They will treat you right. I drove all the way from Cleveland; S&T did my first set up and never had a problem with my system.


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clutch100

ill b out in Vegas for the show should b a good time


----------



## Tray Deee

CadillacTom said:


> Big Homie! They will treat you right. I drove all the way from Cleveland; S&T did my first set up and never had a problem with my system.


 I'm sure that they will...but damn they taxing for a street setup...I just got my car in May of this year...I'm just enjoying driving it stock for now.


----------



## TORONTO

*SWITCHES & THANGS NOW ACCEPTING ALL MAJOR CREDIT CARDS AND DEBIT!!!!!*


----------



## chilango1964

My new project


----------



## TKeeby79

chilango1964 said:


> My new project


Congrats Homie, Cant wait to see this build!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

chilango1964 said:


> My new project


damnnnnnnnnn


----------



## TORONTO

*SWITCHES & THANGS NOW ACCEPTING ALL MAJOR CREDIT CARDS AND DEBIT!!!!!*


----------



## TORONTO

TKeeby79 said:


> Congrats Homie, Cant wait to see this build!!



dont sleep on this one! rubben aint playing around !!!


----------



## westsidehydros

chilango1964 said:


> My new project


project???


shit , just roll it !


----------



## TORONTO

*SWITCHES AND THANGS NOW OFFERING FULL CUSTOM BENT EXHAUST SYSTEMS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chilango1964

TKeeby79 said:


> Congrats Homie, Cant wait to see this build!!





LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> damnnnnnnnnn



Thanks




westsidehydros said:


> project???
> 
> 
> shit , just roll it !


Might roll it for a bit before doing anything :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacTom

chilango1964 said:


> My new project


Will this be Chilango57 with the blue theme like the 64?


----------



## 5DEUCE

chilango1964 said:


> My new project


Damn ballers!!!!
conrats Ruben:thumbsup:


----------



## chilango1964

CadillacTom said:


> Will this be Chilango57 with the blue theme like the 64?


That's a cool name for it didn't though about it  the color might not be blue 




5DEUCE said:


> Damn ballers!!!!
> conrats Ruben:thumbsup:



Thanks Adam!! :wave:


----------



## juiceman

:thumbsup:


----------



## lilo

chilango1964 said:


> My new project





Congrat Ruben! 57 belair rag, can't go wrong with that. :worship:


----------



## MR.P

chilango1964 said:


> My new project


----------



## MR.P

lilo said:


> Congrat Ruben! 57 belair rag, can't go wrong with that. :worship:


:wave:


----------



## lilo

MR.P said:


> :wave:


:wave: What's up! how are the patterns coming along?


----------



## MR.P

lilo said:


> :wave: What's up! how are the patterns coming along?


almost done  I have other stuff am doing to the ride....might as well since summer is done  removing my 14" for some 13"  any changes/plans on da caddy this winter ??


----------



## lilo

MR.P said:


> almost done  I have other stuff am doing to the ride....might as well since summer is done  removing my 14" for some 13"  any changes/plans on da caddy this winter ??


:thumbsup:

For my caddy, I might put a new carpet back in the trunk :rofl:


----------



## MR.P

lilo said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> For my caddy, I might put a new carpet back in the trunk :rofl:


Nice!!!  You should put it back for realz tho...give it that stock OG look


----------



## lilo

MR.P said:


> Nice!!!  You should put it back for realz tho...give it that stock OG look


----------



## MR.P

lilo said:


>


or zolatone your trunk...:dunno: 
...


----------



## Majestic Nice

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Alooooooowha fellow friends


----------



## chilango1964

*For sale call Skinny at +1 (416) 419-2366*


----------



## switches and thangs

chilango1964 said:


> *For sale call Skinny at +1 (416) 419-2366*




lol its SOLD!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

Hannibal Lector said:


> Alooooooowha fellow friends



Aloha mahalo!!!


----------



## lilo

chilango1964 said:


> *For sale call Skinny at +1 (416) 419-2366*





switches and thangs said:


> lol its SOLD!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:



:dunno:


----------



## Fuse33

chilango1964 said:


> My new project




Dang !!!!


----------



## MR.P

lilo said:


> :dunno:


 *X2 * :dunno:


----------



## Inked1

chilango1964 said:


> *For sale call Skinny at +1 (416) 419-2366*


Thanks for telling me !!!!


----------



## Buick64

I need all 6 switches for my car howmuch also I need to get new hose lines for my hydros need a price you said door to door i live in Northridge Ca.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yo


----------



## Reunited Car Show

*REUNITED CAR SHOW
*CUSTOM CAR TRUCK AND MOTORCYCLE SHOW
AUGUST 24 2014 
*$2000* IN HOP OFF CASH TO BE WON
LOWRIDER CAR AND BIKE CLASSES
JORDAN LIONS PARK 
*JORDAN STATION ONTARIO CANADA (15 MINUTES FROM NIAGARA FALLS AND 45 MINUTES FROM TORONTO)*
BIKINI CONTEST , VINTAGE MOTORCYCLE DISPLAY, CAR AND TRUCK LIMBO CONTEST
[email protected]
YES WE ARE ON FB AND IG -REUNITEDCARSHOW


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## switches and thangs

Hotel info

Green Acres Motel
1303 Lakeshore Road East
Mississauga, Ontario L5E 1G5

Phone: 905.278.6910
Fax: 905.891.5336
Email:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Whats up my Nort of da Borda homies....


----------



## Reunited Car Show

August 24 2014
LIVE DJS, MC'S, GOT ASS BIKINI GIRLS, 55 CLASSES , $2000 LOWRIDER HOP OFF, 200 TROPHIES BIGGEST EVENT OF THE SUMMER......

EVENT SCHEDULE
ROLL IN STARTS -7:30
JUDGING STARTS -8:00
RC CAR DEMOS -9:00 ->1:30
CAR AND TRUCK LIMBO -12:00
LOWRIDER HOP OFF -2:30
BIKINI CONTEST -3:30
AWARDS -5:00 HOPEFULLY!!


----------



## scott.k

you guys do great looking fab and work

gotta ask, what car/year is the red 4 door (second pic down in 8th post)?

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=21liiw8&s=6


----------



## MR.P

scott.k said:


> you guys do great looking fab and work
> 
> gotta ask, what car/year is the red 4 door (second pic down in 8th post)?
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=21liiw8&s=6


I own that ride. its a 1991 Lincoln Town Car


----------



## orange_juiced

TTT


----------



## billy nugz

TTT


----------

